
Man sues AT&T after fraudulent SIM swap led to $1.8M cryptocurrency theft - mr_toad
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/att-employees-helped-sim-swap-hackers-rob-man-of-1-8-million-lawsuit-says/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21340754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21340754)

230+ points

